# Contest time!!! Win a big prize package of cool stuff!



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

It is contest time guys, by now Dollar Tree is loaded with those cheap plastic skulls. Here is your chance to show what you can do and possibly win a large prize package of cool stuff! Watch the entire video to learn how to enter and an example of what you can do. There are so many options so do not feel obligated to corpse using plastic drop clothe. You can corpse using paper towel and latex or mod Podge, you can use air dry clay, whatever! I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------

